# Coffee that taste like milk chocolate



## jonasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Hi,

Looking for the beans with as much sweet milk chocolate notes as possible to please missis.

It's for espresso and will be used with milk. I was thinking Black cat chocolate point - or will that be more towards dark chocolate?

Thanks!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Once milk is added this has some nice sweetness to it 

https://execoffeeroasters.co.uk/collections/coffee/products/neighbourhood-blend-summer-2019-edition


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

jonasy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking for the beans with as much sweet milk chocolate notes as possible to please missis.
> 
> ...


 It has a dark chocolate, syrupy, sweet, full mouthfeel vibe to it. We roast it as far as possible without encountering super roasty and smokey flavours.

It might work for you but it is quite bold. Perhaps something like a pulped natural Brazil would be a safer bet?


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Sainsburys (bear with me ok?) have taste the difference Colombian whole beans for £3.50. I've sometimes felt like I'm actually drinking hot chocolate with these. Medium roast and seemingly fresh. Bargain.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

smokeybarn said:


> Sainsburys (bear with me ok?) have taste the difference Colombian whole beans for £3.50. I've sometimes felt like I'm actually drinking hot chocolate with these. Medium roast and seemingly fresh. Bargain.


 For the old school amongst us , this isn't Chris anymore is it ? 
or is it and smokeybarn IH as changed hands and you are Chris ?


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> For the old school amongst us , this isn't Chris anymore is it ?
> or is it and smokeybarn IH as changed hands and you are Chris ?


 Ha, this is Chris. Smokeybarn changed hands nearly 5 years ago! I've had a bit of a break from coffee so I'm a little rusty, but enjoying it once again.

I don't really know if I can change my username here, I guess I should.


----------



## Tinkstar (Nov 27, 2020)

jonasy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking for the beans with as much sweet milk chocolate notes as possible to please missis.
> 
> ...


 Had much luck with this? I love a mocha so will be checking these out...


----------

